# becoming famous...



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

so...i've noticed that i'm currently "on a distinguished path" and really wanted to know if i'd ever make it to the "soon to be famous" status. does it change after a certain number of posts?
if so...i'm willing to put in the hard work and double, heck even triple post as much as necessary!!

oh by the way i like the new color coding for the mod names. good attention to detail on this site. top notch mates.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

_Thanks! _
_Don't mind me, just having a little fun with the font here..._
_Anyway, sure, the extra posts will surely get you noticed. So post away, just make certain that you dont repeat your post and you should do just fine!_


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

medgrunt join saira's n my blog ul surely become famous...we alreadyhave a fan base...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sadia said:


> medgrunt join saira's n my blog ul surely become famous...we alreadyhave a fan base...


 

not sure about the fan base but u 2 definitely have bcome famous ... but then who wudnt if all they did was talk to each other on a public forum ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yes of course our lives revolve around this forum..thank you for such a pleasent reminder


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww... Doc. We're not cleakie! We'll talk to you aswel... happy now? Now lets see that big teethy smile! We're all friends here.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

#grin


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

thass a goood boy!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

lol ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Great knashers, did u have braces?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

talkin to me ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

You were the smiler right?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

no never had braces .. last time i went to the dentist was when i was in 8th grade and he said i needed some ... never went back ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no not another 'Dentist-phobe'. Why didnt you go back?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

never felt the need .... one of my friends is a dentist now and he told me that i dont need to go to one at the moment ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats because he's your friend, and is no mood of handing out freebies right now #wink


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

rofl ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

saira beti go 2 sleep...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol 'beti'? Hahaha lets make a torch.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ssshhhhhhh thats a secret!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont be in the persuit of fame, be in the pursuit pf happiness, all else will follow my rabbit friend!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Be honest did I just sound like Bruce Lee?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

bruce lee wud be more like ... be like water, water takes the shape of everything, put it in a glass and it becomes the glass .. thats from his lost interview about the jeet kune do ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol... I can be bribed with swiss chocolate. Any takers?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

haha you guys are hillarious.

and if someones bribing people with chocolate...pass some my way!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my Gawd! I just finished half a box od Lindt classics. They were too nice, but now I feel a bit gross. Hmm, maybe the other half should help! These are the best chocolates in the world, hands down! Or maybe thorntons milk chocolate bar...i dunno.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

thorntons...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Ummm Cappucino honeysuckle!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

currently "a jewel in the rough" , awesomeness! I feel accomplished! No seriously, I get super-duper excited


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

How exactly does your member rank go up in this forum? Tried the FAQ section, didn't find one.


----------

